# wieviel mana kann man haben?



## magota (10. Mai 2009)

heute am sonntag dem 10.05.2009

aber da geht noch was ^^ unglaublich 43k im raid^^ und das is der beweis





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Dachte so 20-45k Mana ist nru 
möglich :O


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> wer bietet mehr^^


soll das jetzt wirklich zeigen, wie viel MÖGLICH ist(also ob überhaupt mehr geht), oder nur zeigen, wie toll viel mana du mit richtigen sockeln, grandeur und raidbuffed hast?...



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Dachte so 20-45k Mana ist nru
> möglich :O


er hat ja auch nicht mehr als 45k? oO


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

das is echt mal impressive ^^

edith:

bei wie viel liegst du ungebufft?


----------



## Teradas (10. Mai 2009)

Hui!
Das ist aber einiges.
Will nicht wissen,wenn ein Palaheal soviel hat.
Wie oft der Lichtblitz macht ohne oom zu gehen.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2009)

Meine Mutter hat heute drei Rouladen gekocht! Ja, drei! Wer bietet mehr? Und hey, die wären in WoW bestimmt episch gewesen. ;D Ansonsten... joa, nice, ist eine nette Summe. Aber ich traue mir wetten, dass es irgendwo einen Caster mit mehr Mana gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Cap für Mana und HP ist mir nämlich nicht bekannt.

Mich interessiert etwas anderes: mit welchem Addon macht genau diesen, wie ich finde, sehr stylischen Rand für die Minimap? O.O Mag sowas auch haben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich interessiert etwas anderes: mit welchem Addon macht genau diesen, wie ich finde, sehr stylischen Rand für die Minimap? O.O Mag sowas auch haben!


http://wow.buffed.de/guides/3895


----------



## WulfBK (10. Mai 2009)

Das ist sogar ganz einfach und wenn du auf deine buffs achtest weißte auch warum...

Dunkelmondkarte ist aktiv .. +300 int  = 4500 mana 
dazu kommt noch das eine Hymne der Hoffnung eines Priesters aktiv ist die macht noch mal 20% mehr mana solange aktiv wenn du einen Grund manapol von 25-27k mana (raidbuffed) hast dann kommst du mit dem dunkelmond karten proc +  hymne locker auf 40k mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://wow.buffed.de/guides/3895


Moah! Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hätte mich wohl wieder doof dämlich gesucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymek (10. Mai 2009)

grandeur + das von 25er mimi + ganz viele sinnfrei int sockel + int trank = bissle rumposen *clap*


----------



## magota (10. Mai 2009)

25k knapp ohne alles


wenn gradeur im fight (meistens) sofort an geht halt 30k 

ich arbeite noch an ulduar 25 beim endboss kommt ja nochn int item dann muesste ich locker 45k knacken ich denke so  46-47k


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Mai 2009)

cool, neben den ganzen dps-vergleichen dient jetzt auch der manapool als virtueller schw...-vergleich?


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er hat ja auch nicht mehr als 45k? oO



Sorry vertippt meinte 25k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> heute am sonntag dem 10.05.2009
> 
> aber da geht noch was ^^ unglaublich 43k im raid^^ und das is der beweis
> 
> <bild>


Meiner ist länger...

Nein mal im Ernst, dafür extra einen Tread aufzumachen...


----------



## Saji (10. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> cool, neben den ganzen dps-vergleichen dient jetzt auch der manapool als virtueller schw...-vergleich?


Mana-Schwanzvergleich im Praxistest:

"Haha, mein blauer Balken ist länger als deiner!"

"Lüg doch nicht, sie sind beide gleich lang!"

"Hmpf, dafür steht auf meinem eine größere Zahl!"

Resultat: Nicht geeignet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightmear (10. Mai 2009)

ich frage mich langsam wann wir die 100k grenze knacken.... >.<

2 stunden um nen holy pala zu legen FTW!?!?

naja BTW nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2009)

haha ein heiler mit grandeur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

granduer ist schlecht für heiler, der procc fürn popo

du hast außerdem nur 23k mana, die 43k voll wären beeindruckend, weil was bringen proccs die das maxmana erhöhen ohne  das vorhandene mana zu erhöhen


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

hui 43k is schon amtlich, wenn ich daran denke, das ch im 10er gebufft als hexer "nur" 20k hab


----------



## magota (10. Mai 2009)

manaflut totem is in dem augenblock hoeher und somit der reg deutlich hoeher als normal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (10. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> manaflut totem is in dem augenblock hoeher und somit der reg deutlich hoeher als normal


dann verschwindet das zusatzmaxmana wieder und du hast was gewonnen? grandeur ist für heiler überflüssig. der kurze mom ein wenig mehr manareg ist ja schwächer als einfach die heilerkarte zu nehmen mit zm+1200 mana


der grandeur procc gibt dir über erfrischung immerhin 17 mp5. klasse bc niveau
treffen die 12 sec von manaflut genau auf die 15 sec procc, sind das immerhin nochmal 18 mp5.

dann lieber illusion und 26 mp5 bzw 1200 mana wenns man wirklich brauch
oder für leute die mp5 brauchn, sind Energy Siphon und Living Ice Crystals mit je 43mp5 die bessere wahl

aber ich möchte den heilern grandeur ja nicht schlechtreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauft weiter meine adeligenkarten im ah! tut ihr euch nix, aber mir was gutes


----------



## SixNight (10. Mai 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich interessiert etwas anderes: mit welchem Addon macht genau diesen, wie ich finde, sehr stylischen Rand für die Minimap? O.O Mag sowas auch haben!


Sexy Map... Also soviel mana ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Mai 2009)

Ist  keine Leistung überall Int rein + die buffs und das schafft jeder mit bissle Gear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WulfBK (11. Mai 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> dann verschwindet das zusatzmaxmana wieder und du hast was gewonnen? grandeur ist für heiler überflüssig. der kurze mom ein wenig mehr manareg ist ja schwächer als einfach die heilerkarte zu nehmen mit zm+1200 mana
> 
> 
> der grandeur procc gibt dir über erfrischung immerhin 17 mp5. klasse bc niveau
> ...



hast du eine Ahnung.... eines der besten Manareg Trinkets...es geht ja nicht um das mana was manbekommt sondern darum das manatide / erfrischung und sonstiges vom maximal mana abhängt d.h. umsomehr mana man hat desto mehr reggt man...


----------



## Minastirit (11. Mai 2009)

ja aber durch die 300 bonus int bekommst du nicht soviel manareg
und nein gibt bessere

najo wenn die karte für mich als wl nid so nutzlos wär :<
aber 300 mehr ausdauer (jau der höchste stat bei mir meistens im raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ist dann doch mehr als sinnfrei


----------



## Nexus.X (11. Mai 2009)

Richtig genutzt bringt Grandeur schon etwas für einige Heiler, mal vom Paladin ausgehend kann man wenn man es anständig anstellt ordentlich Mana rausholen ... Procc + [Göttliche Bitte] in dem Ausmaß sind bei einem 43k Manapool knappe 8-9k Mana in 15sek (?!) welches man im Nachhinein ja behält, da nur das Maximal-Limit wieder runtergeht, nicht das Mana selbst! 
Die zusätzliche Spellkritwertung sollte man auch nich ausser Acht lassen.
(Wenn jemand natürlich nicht auf so Funktionen achtet taugt es nicht sonderlich viel, bzw es wäre Verschwendung)

Ganze Nachteil davon (immernoch auf den Paladin bezogen) man geht sowieso so selten oom, von daher wohl nicht nützlicher als andere Schmuckteile  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Schami könnte man das ganze mit [Totem der Manaflut] umsetzen, hat nur einen etwas größeren CD als 
[Göttliche Bitte] was dafür sorgt das es im Sinne der Regeneration nicht ganz so oft zum Einsatz kommt.

MfG Nex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (11. Mai 2009)

Fast alle Schamis/Pala Heiler haben im Raid mehr Mana als mein Bäumchen.....

Aber auch ohne Anregen gehen die vor mir Oom.... Also Wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

man beachte die beiden Whisperfenster o.O


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> cool, neben den ganzen dps-vergleichen dient jetzt auch der manapool als virtueller schw...-vergleich?



ach seine heilung ist aber interessanter^^ 

aaaber^^


deine minimap sieht geil aus


----------



## Dietziboy (11. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja aber durch die 300 bonus int bekommst du nicht soviel manareg
> und nein gibt bessere
> 
> najo wenn die karte für mich als wl nid so nutzlos wär :<
> ...



Meines Wissens ist die Ausdauer schnurz, sonst würde ja auf Tanks auch nie Stärke proccen ^^


----------



## Deepender (11. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> 25k knapp ohne alles
> 
> 
> wenn gradeur im fight (meistens) sofort an geht halt 30k
> ...


ähm und du bist bei den söhnen erst freundlich? na gz.... hat ja damit nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Cat (11. Mai 2009)

mal ne andere frage... siehst du wärend der raids überhaupt noch was bei dem UI oO


----------



## Freakypriest (11. Mai 2009)

Buffed ohne proccs wäre ja noch interessant aber so.....


----------



## Zèphyr@Zuluhed (11. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> heute am sonntag dem 10.05.2009
> 
> aber da geht noch was ^^ unglaublich 43k im raid^^ und das is der beweis


toll oO 

dafür haste fast 400 addheal weniger wie jeder andere gleichwertig equipte heal schami ==> deine healleistung ist trotzdem schlechter ^^

weil derzeit eh kein schami oom geht wenn er nich n kompletter noob is ...


----------



## Sator (11. Mai 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> haha ein heiler mit grandeur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och nö, genau das Gleiche wollte ich auch gerade posten -.- Dämlicher Poser aber kein Hirn, leider nur zu Bemitleiden, sorry (Also der Shamy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und wie dämlich die Aktion ist, merkt man allein daran, wie low der GWdH-Crit ist. Full Raidbuffed nur 6,3k XD Mehr braucht man zu dem ganzen Thema hier nicht sagen ...


----------



## Exili (11. Mai 2009)

ich habe mir mal dieses sexy map runtergeladen aber iwie funtzt das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodaan (11. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> heute am sonntag dem 10.05.2009
> 
> aber da geht noch was ^^ unglaublich 43k im raid^^ und das is der beweis
> 
> ...




Oh Gott, wie kann man mit so einem vollgekleisterten Bildschirm noch spielen? Ist ja furchtbar. Wer braucht so viele Anzeigen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Mai 2009)

WulfBK schrieb:


> hast du eine Ahnung.... eines der besten Manareg Trinkets...es geht ja nicht um das mana was manbekommt sondern darum das manatide / erfrischung und sonstiges vom maximal mana abhängt d.h. umsomehr mana man hat desto mehr reggt man...


der procc bringt
erfrischung 17mp5
manatide 18 mp5 und das nur wenn die 12sec tide auch voll die 15 sec procc treffen, sonst noch deutlich weniger. ka ob dein shami dir tide genau passend für deinen procc stellt



Nexus.X schrieb:


> Richtig genutzt bringt Grandeur schon etwas für einige Heiler, mal vom Paladin ausgehend kann man wenn man es anständig anstellt ordentlich Mana rausholen ... Procc + [Göttliche Bitte]


der procc bringt 5400 mana (4500+sdk+10% int skill)
treffen sich bitte und der procc genau sind das 25% von 5400 sind 1350 mana die man zusätzlich reggt. sinnfrei.
göttliche bitt nimmt man vlt einmal pro boss, und das zu 90% wenn man nicht heilen muss, also kein procc da ist. das kann man also nicht mal in mp5 umrechnen.


also bleibt es dabei: flat 17 mp5 und ein klein wenig crit und zm. es gibt etliche bessere trinkets.
super trinketwahl. aber liebe heiler, kauft weiter meine adeligen karten im ah!


----------



## NetzaFetza (11. Mai 2009)

warste ma Tausendwinter? wen du abends da hingehst rennen da die heiler mit 200k mana rum.....also 43 ist nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Starfros (11. Mai 2009)

WulfBK schrieb:


> Das ist sogar ganz einfach und wenn du auf deine buffs achtest weißte auch warum...
> 
> Dunkelmondkarte ist aktiv .. +300 int  = 4500 mana
> dazu kommt noch das eine Hymne der Hoffnung eines Priesters aktiv ist die macht noch mal 20% mehr mana solange aktiv wenn du einen Grund manapol von 25-27k mana (raidbuffed) hast dann kommst du mit dem dunkelmond karten proc +  hymne locker auf 40k mana
> ...





hmm....er hat ca22,5 k Grundmana laut Arsenal


----------



## Melih (11. Mai 2009)

Du hast dir nur wegen dem Screenshot Grandeuer geholt, +int fläschen und +int sockeln ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (11. Mai 2009)

Ahja, meine Mutter hat gestern 3Frikadellen gekocht und mein Dad hat dazu Kartoffeln gekocht.
Das interessiert die Leute genauso wenig wie wenn du mit Proccs, Raidbuffs und alle Trinkets etc. anhast 43k mana hast.
Wobei das soviel Sinn hat wie en Stück Holz was auffen Klo sitzt und Krampfhaft versucht zu pinkeln.
Die Procs erhöhen das MAXMANA und auch nur das!
s.o.


----------



## Baits (11. Mai 2009)

jamirro schrieb:


> wie waren die 3 frikadellen? das ist die einzige frage die mich derzeit beschäftigt!


 
Die waren so..naja
Wie der char halt relativ kacke und angeberisch, aber wie kann bitte Nahrung angeberisch sein?Ach, vergesst es


----------



## TvP1981 (11. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist es eh abgesprochen.. 
Halt nur zum Posen.

Die Geheilt für Werte sagen da schon etwas anderes.. 
Nun ist auch die Frage, ob er da AFK war, aber 500HPS ist nicht wirklich viel..

Jedoch ist viel Mana zu haben schon nett.
Kleines Rechenbeispiel:

Ihr habt 20K Mana und es proggt. Erfrischung (0,25% des max Manas/sec)
heißt 250MP5
40k ergeben somit 500MP5, 
was jedoch nur nem kleinen Heal entsprechen dürfte, wenn überhaupt.

Auf dem gesamten Kampfverlauf und wenn der Erfrischen-Buff 
nicht ausläuft dürfte das schon einiges sein.


----------



## Stupidea24 (11. Mai 2009)

Na ja ^^ ich glaube er meinte bei dem Whisper Fenster nicht die Rechtsschreibfehler, sondern die Absprache mit dem Priester der genau in einem Moment Hymne der Hoffnung casten sollte.



Hymne der Hoffnung
40 Meter Reichweite
Sofort
Ihr rezitiert eine heilige Hymne, die den Verzweifelten neue Hoffnung schenkt. Stellt bei den 3 Gruppen- oder Schlachtzugsmitgliedern in Reichweite, deren Mana am niedrigsten ist, 8 Sek. lang alle 2 Sek. 3% Mana wieder her. Zusätzlich wird ihr maximales Mana 8 Sek. lang um 20% erhöht. Es wird höchstens 80-mal Mana wiederhergestellt. Ihr müsst den Zauber kanalisieren, um ihn aufrechtzuerhalten.



^^ also recht einfach zu erreichen die 43k mana

Nun ist auch klar weshalb er geringe Heilung gecastet hat und zwar um am wenigsten Mana von allen Leuten zu haben die in der Nähe rumstehen, damit der die Hymne abbekommt.


----------



## Seryma (11. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele nen Elementar Schamane, gz zum Mana aber für mich völlig unnötig, da ich sowieso sogut wie nie OOM gehe... (Kann mich zumindest nich erinnern, wann ich mal OOM war..)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> er hat ja auch nicht mehr als 45k? oO


vieleicht vergrößert er den screenie net und denkt statt 45000/45000 das es ne 10 stellige zahl ist ^^


----------



## Azuriel (11. Mai 2009)

sinnlose rumprollerei, mich wunderts wie du mit so nem hohen ping und dem vollgeklatschten interface überhaupt heilen kannst


----------



## BleaKill (11. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ja aber durch die 300 bonus int bekommst du nicht soviel manareg
> und nein gibt bessere
> 
> najo wenn die karte für mich als wl nid so nutzlos wär :<
> ...




Oh man, lies dir Grandeur erstmal durch. Ausdauer zählt bei Grandeur nicht!!! Ausdauer haben so ca 90% aller leute am meisten.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (11. Mai 2009)

Ja los! macht die hexenjagd auf den screenshot xD Er hat sogar extra xPearl an damit ihn auch die rpler sofort erkennen!
Ne aber im ernst mal.... das is echt.....wenn man schon andere verarschen will bzw durch 'cleveres ausnutzen der spielmechanik' den längsten haben will sollte man es nicht soo leicht erkennen zu geben wie geplant das doch alles war xD


----------



## Omaleite (11. Mai 2009)

/schwanzvergleich on

ich hab ma zum satharion tanken auf sta geskillt und verzaubert-ich kam auf unglaubliche 40k hp im raid
was meint ihr geht da mehr ?

/schwanzvergleich off

ne ma im ernst-wat willste mit soviel mana wenn dir dann zm zum heilen fehlt ? xD


----------



## magota (11. Mai 2009)

eindeutig galt dieser post einer kuntgabe,

denn, das es theoretisch moeglich is kann man sich ausrechnen aber das sich mal einer die muehe macht, da kam bis jetz noch nichts bei mir an, ich hab den screen nicht gemacht um zu beweisen das man mit umts nen schlechten ping hat, oder das sexy map eines der schoensten addons ueberhaupt ist, sondern einfach nur, ala "hallo, es geht" und das mal nicht theorie like sondern in farbe.

wenn ich dieses gear an habe, habe ich ub fast 25k mana und raidbufft (ohne priester und graderu) ein bissl mehr als 30k 

das die zm macht und das tempo fehlt ist mir eindeutig klar und deswegen raide ich auch mit anderen schmuckstuecken, aber auf int zu sockeln ist trotzdem fuer mein empfinden eine schoene sache, weil mana/crit/heal kann man nie genug haben^^

LG


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (11. Mai 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Mich interessiert etwas anderes: mit welchem Addon macht genau diesen, wie ich finde, sehr stylischen Rand für die Minimap? O.O Mag sowas auch haben!



Das Addon heißt SexyMap  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (11. Mai 2009)

43000 MANA? Whoat was geht denn da ab ^^ naja der hat spaß beim oom gehen xD


----------



## i2lurchi (11. Mai 2009)

ich bin sooo neidisch auf deine 45k mana...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PARAS.ID (11. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> 25k knapp ohne alles
> 
> 
> wenn gradeur im fight (meistens) sofort an geht halt 30k
> ...



Nützt dir nur nichts,da du diesen Manapool für ca 8 Sekunden hast und ihn somit nicht im Ansatz ausreizen kannst.

Im Prinzip biste nach Grandeur und Hymne sofort wieder auf 30k Mana.


----------



## Thaldor (11. Mai 2009)

Erinnert mich iwie an den "Ich bin der 30k DK" post...
Ich als Schurke sag zu sowas nur ich hab 130 Energie (very mighty) ! ! !  Wie kommt man als Schurke nur auf 130 Energie? 
Ok, Ironie off...
Ich meine mit sowas imponiert man vielleicht Leuten die seit wenigen Tagen spielen. Und zu deiner sogenannten Kundgabe...ganz toll gemacht...


----------



## stulle8 (11. Mai 2009)

was flamed ihr denn hier so rumm mehr mana = mehr mana reg durch erfrischung(oder wie das heist) und manaflut und bei einem schamanen steht das auch wenn es proct 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von raid tauglichkeit hat er nicht einen ton gesagt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (11. Mai 2009)

stulle8 schrieb:


> was flamed ihr denn hier so rumm mehr mana = mehr mana reg durch erfrischung(oder wie das heist) und manaflut und bei einem schamanen steht das auch wenn es proct
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Flames sind großteils berechtigt weil es eben nichts als ein Angeber-Thread ist.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2009)

@ larmina.. erstens ist es nicht mehr wie ein angeberthread und 2. ist der ganze spaß nach 15 sekunden wieder vorbei... 

man sehe : 

- grandeur buff (300 int)
- hymne der hoffnung (8 sek. lang +20% mana)
- all die anderen zeitlich begrenzten buffs ( sdk, intbuff nicht mitgezählt, die hat man ja länger als ein paar sek.)

also.. wer spaß daran hat für ein paar sekündchen so viel mana zu haben.. bitteschön


----------



## Shizo. (11. Mai 2009)

Es procct , dann hast du 43 k mana ABER trodsdem hast ja nich die 43k mana mehr sondern steht deine mana zahl ja noch bei 25 k oder wo es vorher war...also bringt dir das 0


----------



## Crav3n (11. Mai 2009)

was bringen ihm 43k mana wenn er so healt ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hab ich ja als prot / retri mehr hps ohne RdL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und mal ganz ehrlich, das is nen gestelltet pic, wäre das incombat + manareg etc. screen. mit +manareg anzeige bla bla. wäre das ganze schon interessanter aber das ist reinste theorie

und zum interface:

da würd ich augenkrebs im raid bekommen wenn ich sowas hätte. Aber vllt isser ja blind und braucht so riesen unitframes. könnt wetten das er auch noch mit dem iface auf nem 15 " Moni zoggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## magota (11. Mai 2009)

jetz muss ich mich schon damit verteidigen dass ich an nehm 22" tft zocke und ich ja ich kann so spiele und  ich finds toll weil sonst haette ich es ja so  nicht


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. Mai 2009)

und wie verteidigst du dich wenn wir dir sagen, dass der ganze zauber nach 8 sekunden wieder vorbei ist und du mit erwähnten 25k oder so wieder da stehst?

aber das weißt du ja selbst.. warst ja dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wolltest nur den screenshot machen bevors vorbei ist um anfängern damit zu imponieren die meinen du hättest den manawert dauerhaft


----------



## magota (11. Mai 2009)

ich hab den nich dauerhaft ich wollt nur das maximal machbare zeigen, das hab ich ja schon mehrfach deutlich gemacht und nach 8sekunden hab ich ueber 30k und ich geh nicht oom einfach schick und nen nettes foto! *stolz drauf sei*


----------



## Teradas (11. Mai 2009)

Naja,du kannst soviel Mana haben wie du willst 575 HPS ist definitiv nicht viel.


----------



## Seph018 (11. Mai 2009)

oh man wie ihr euch schonwieder anstellt ! Er wollte einfach zeigen was möglich ist, einfach nur ein wenig herumexperimentieren man. Ich finds jedenfalls toll wenn Leute mal versuchen das Maximum rauszuholen, einfach aus Spaß. Und JA es ist nicht raidtauglich bzw. das Optimum, das war aber nicht sein Ziel. naja meinen Respekt hast du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ignorier die ganzen *****


----------



## magota (11. Mai 2009)

wenigstens einer der es verstanden hat^^ danke


----------



## Giefepixs (11. Mai 2009)

armory sagt: bisschen über 22k mana unbuffed... I'm -not- beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (11. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> 25k knapp ohne alles
> 
> 
> wenn gradeur im fight (meistens) sofort an geht halt 30k
> ...



Wow...Dann haste nur Int... Was bringts?


----------



## Giefepixs (11. Mai 2009)

ach ja... zu dem ich arbeite ulduar25 ^^ also armory hat mir grad geflüstert das noch nicht mal der flammenleviathan im 25er down ist...^^ aber im 10er die ersten 5 bosse down.. 
Reschpeckt, ein guter bluff :O


----------



## magota (11. Mai 2009)

ich arbeite dran heist ich kuemmer mich drum, ich hab nochn rl und deswegen kam ich noch nich dazu, aber wenn de mir unbedingt hinter her stalkern willst kannst ja ma morgen gucken  und das mit ulduar25 war nur aufs t8.5 und das 108int item vom endboss bezogn um nochn mehr mana boni rauszuholen und euch dann aufm laufenden zu halten,...

und zur zeit lauf ich nich mit dem int zeug rum der schlaue stalker haette gesehen das das adligenschmuckstueck nicht eingesetzt ist, aber nja ihr seid bestimmt alle so ultra gut im arrogante kommentare schreiben das ihr das uebersehen habt,...

und immer noch nicht den sinn dahinter verstanden habt,...

gute nacht
euer
sharmin


----------



## Maladin (12. Mai 2009)

Spam und Offtopic entfernt

Bleibt beim Thema sonst schließe ich den Thread.

/wink maladin


----------



## Eurydice (12. Mai 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Hui!
> Das ist aber einiges.
> Will nicht wissen,wenn ein Palaheal soviel hat.
> Wie oft der Lichtblitz macht ohne oom zu gehen.




bei Lichblitze gehst gar net oom^^


----------



## Slow0110 (12. Mai 2009)

Ab ~25k Mana brauchste doch eh nix mehr, also ich geh nit meinen Raidbuffed ~23k Mana nie oom.
Also, was würde es bringen, wenn man mehr als notwendig sockelt?

Und mit den ganzen Buffs haste das ja auch nur für ein paar Sekunden/Minuten.


----------



## Eurydice (12. Mai 2009)

magota schrieb:


> heute am sonntag dem 10.05.2009
> 
> aber da geht noch was ^^ unglaublich 43k im raid^^ und das is der beweis
> 
> ...




...scheiss drauf, der hat ja nicht mal Gnomeregan clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakichan (12. Mai 2009)

Ich sag dazu mal mal, das es dir gar nichts bringt, weil du keine fähigkeit hast die prozentual mana wiederherstellt ect. dazu kommt das du das nur für ca 10 sek hast, weil dann der buff ausläuft, der dir 20% mana gibt. Ich glaub das war ein priester buff, bin mir aber ne ganz sicher...
also unser pala hat  nicht im kampf 36k mana mit raidbuffs und elexieren versteht sich und wenn dann 2 mal die buffs kommen, wie bei mimiron 25 letztens, kommt der locker auf die 60k mana. nur bei ihm brings was, weil er dann göttliche bitte anhaut und mega viel mana regt xD
ergo ist der screen total carebear und sinnlos xP

MfG Draki


----------



## David (13. Mai 2009)

GZ, Heilerjob verfailt.


----------

